# Kurt Rambis - Leading Candidate For Head Coach? (not really)



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

This just scrolled at the bottom of the ESPN ticker on SportsCenter. It also said that Mark Jackson is being considered. I have no link yet as I just saw it, but just letting you all know about it.


----------



## TM (Jun 30, 2003)

*Re: Kurt Rambis - Leading Candidate For Head Coach?*

Yikes if it's Rambis. I'd muck rather have Jackson.


----------



## Dissonance (Jul 21, 2004)

*Re: Kurt Rambis - Leading Candidate For Head Coach?*

Kinda early for their to be a leading candidate when they haven't interviewed that many coaches. Or that I know of. They also said they're in no rush either.


----------



## DaRizzle (May 22, 2007)

*Re: Kurt Rambis - Leading Candidate For Head Coach? (rumor)*

Skip Bayless on ESPN's "1st and 10" said that they should have Steve Nash be a player/coach next year..funny, but not his worst idea ever...Wonder if player/coach will ever happen again?


----------



## Seuss (Aug 19, 2005)

*Re: Kurt Rambis - Leading Candidate For Head Coach? (rumor)*

If there was anybody that could bring back the player/coach, it's Steve Nash. But that's not going to happen.


----------



## Dissonance (Jul 21, 2004)

*Re: Kurt Rambis - Leading Candidate For Head Coach? (rumor)*

Apparently, local AZ radio hosts Gambo and Ash are saying the Rambis is not only not the leading candidate, he's not even scheduled to be interviewed. 

And John Ireland from KCAL is also apparently the source that said he was the leading candidate.


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

*Re: Kurt Rambis - Leading Candidate For Head Coach? (rumor)*



Dissonance19 said:


> Apparently, local AZ radio hosts Gambo and Ash are saying the Rambis is not only not the leading candidate, he's not even scheduled to be interviewed.
> 
> And John Ireland from KCAL is also apparently the source that said he was the leading candidate.


Stupid John Ireland. When I first heard this, I was thinking, "WTF? Where did this come from?"

Now I'm reading reports that Mark Jackson is going to be interviewed tomorrow or Monday. Any truth to that?


----------



## Dissonance (Jul 21, 2004)

*Re: Kurt Rambis - Leading Candidate For Head Coach? (rumor)*

lol, I had no idea if he was credible or not. Thought I'd post it since I found out who it was though.


Yeah, I've heard that too about Jackson. But I think it's a long shot for him to get the job. Kerr has said he wants someone with coaching experience, so I'd expect it to be one of the assistants out there.


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

*Re: Kurt Rambis - Leading Candidate For Head Coach? (rumor)*



Dissonance19 said:


> lol, I had no idea if he was credible or not. Thought I'd post it since I found out who it was though.
> 
> 
> Yeah, I've heard that too about Jackson. But I think it's a long shot for him to get the job. Kerr has said he wants someone with coaching experience, so I'd expect it to be one of the assistants out there.


Why not Alvin Gentry?


----------



## Dissonance (Jul 21, 2004)

*Re: Kurt Rambis - Leading Candidate For Head Coach? (rumor)*

They don't want anyone inhouse. There's also a chance he goes with D'Antoni.


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

*Re: Kurt Rambis - Leading Candidate For Head Coach? (rumor)*



Dissonance19 said:


> They don't want anyone inhouse. There's also a chance he goes with D'Antoni.


Ah, I see. Thanks for the info. What other assistants are out there? I know they want to speak to Thibodeau, but if he's not available, any news on who they're looking at? I don't know why I'm so interested, but I'm just always intrigued by coaching vacancies and who ends up where.


----------



## Dissonance (Jul 21, 2004)

*Re: Kurt Rambis - Leading Candidate For Head Coach? (rumor)*



Basel57 said:


> Ah, I see. Thanks for the info. What other assistants are out there? I know they want to speak to Thibodeau, but if he's not available, any news on who they're looking at? I don't know why I'm so interested, but I'm just always intrigued by coaching vacancies and who ends up where.


I think he'll be available. He's on a one yr deal (or so I've heard). They also interviewed and tried hire him as an assistant last yr but D'Antoni went with his guy.

Other names I've heard are Tyrone Corbin, Jeff Hornacek, Michael Curry, Mike Budenholzer, Brian Shaw's name has been mentioned but I doubt he'd leave LA with a chance to take over when Phil leaves, Paul Westhead, Paul Silas. If I had to guess who the coach will be, it'll be one out of the first 3 names I listed, and Thibodeau. 

Now watch me be off and it's not even one of them.


----------



## Arclite (Nov 2, 2002)

*Re: Kurt Rambis - Leading Candidate For Head Coach? (rumor)*

Kerr interviewed Terry Porter today.

Not exactly sure how I feel about that, but he did lead a team who's best three players were Michael Redd, Desmond Mason and Joe Smith to a 41-41 record and a playoff spot in 2004. That's fairly impressive to me.


----------



## the rattler (Sep 15, 2006)

*Re: Kurt Rambis - Leading Candidate For Head Coach? (rumor)*

I wouldn't mind giving Porter a shot...

I also heard on Gambo and Ash that Rambis won't be our next coach....

You guys might laugh at this but I wouldn't mind if Paul Silas got the job...


----------



## Kekai (Jan 12, 2005)

*Re: Kurt Rambis - Leading Candidate For Head Coach? (rumor)*

No Lakers at all please :azdaja: I'm jumping on the Mark Jackson bandwagon, i'd like to see him coach the Suns.


----------



## Yao Mania (Aug 4, 2003)

Our assistant coach Elston Turner got interviewed too. For those of you who enjoy the Suns' fast pace bball, you better cross your fingers that he won't be hired:
http://sports.yahoo.com/nba/news;_y...zQOi8vLYF?slug=ap-sunscoach&prov=ap&type=lgns

Personally I think Terry Porter would be the best choice, for the same reason that Arclite pointed out.


----------



## Dissonance (Jul 21, 2004)

Yao Mania said:


> Our assistant coach Elston Turner got interviewed too. For those of you who enjoy the Suns' fast pace bball, you better cross your fingers that he won't be hired:
> http://sports.yahoo.com/nba/news;_y...zQOi8vLYF?slug=ap-sunscoach&prov=ap&type=lgns
> 
> Personally I think Terry Porter would be the best choice, for the same reason that Arclite pointed out.


They've said they won't do a total 180 on the team's philosophy. So, even if he is hired, I wouldn't expect him to just totally slow it down or anything.


----------

